# Nokia MD-310 Wireless Music Receiver hooks your mobile up to your hi-fi - and sounds great!



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

This gadget is absolutely ruddy brilliant.

Now I can blast tunes (and radio apps) from my phone to my hi-fi and get rid of my CD player and tuner. The sound quality superb and unlike most Bluetooth gadgets I've used in the past, the range is massive. It's the best £40 I've spent in long time.

http://www.wirefresh.com/stream-tun...nokias-md-310-wireless-music-receiver-review/


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2012)

A first for you liking a Nokia product no?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2012)

Can it be paired to or used by more than one phone? ie - a friend comes round and wants to put their tunes on. Do you have to de-authorise your phone before theirs will connect?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2012)

I just use an audio jack to phono cable straight to the amp.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I just use an audio jack to phono cable straight to the amp.


Me too, but it gets in the way and people trip over it.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Can it be paired to or used by more than one phone? ie - a friend comes round and wants to put their tunes on. Do you have to de-authorise your phone before theirs will connect?



I would imagine you have to disconnect and pair the new one.... but then you should be able to switch between the 2 without pairing again.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

TopCat said:


> A first for you liking a Nokia product no?


It's certainly the first thing I've liked of theirs for a very long time.


Crispy said:


> Can it be paired to or used by more than one phone?


I would think so (so long as you're both not trying to connect at the same time). The sound quality really is good on this thing.

Hang on - I've just found this background video:


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2012)

Could this work with a bluetooth adapter on a laptop? That would be soooo useful.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Could this work with a bluetooth adapter on a laptop? That would be soooo useful.


Should do - check out the video above.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmm, I'd want to know *exactly* what to expect in the multi-phone situation before considering a gadget like this.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

Right. Yes, it can remember multiple connections with devices - just press the button at the top and it will scroll through its list and connect to the first one it finds within range. Neat.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Should do - check out the video above.



Will do after getting home, damn firewall!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Could this work with a bluetooth adapter on a laptop? That would be soooo useful.



It would depend on the laptop i think..... it would need the right protocol installed, im sure you could probably install it if it doesnt.

AVCTP or AVDTP i think.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I just use an audio jack to phono cable straight to the amp.



The Man from Del Monte, he no likee da cables.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I just use an audio jack to phono cable straight to the amp.


But not so good if you fancy moving about when you're changing tunes - and plugging and unplugging cables into the often fragile headphone jack of a phone can sometimes cause problems.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2012)

editor said:


> But not so good if you fancy moving about when you're changing tunes - and plugging and unplugging cables into the often fragile headphone jack of a phone can sometimes cause problems.


Especially if the amp is turned on. BZZZZZZZZ pop! Why is there no treble any more?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> This gadget is absolutely ruddy brilliant.


 
How are you getting on with this 6 months on? It's now under £30 and clearly much cheaper than the Nexus Q (although doesn't do video obvs).

Do you notice any significant compression or anything happening to the music?


----------

